# Kage or snowwolf skid plow?



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a kage plow now and like it but snow wolfs are cheaper and we have a local dealer. I noticed the snow wolf don't come with a cross over relief valve. My question is what does that valve do and without one can problems arise for not having when while using it. Thanks in advance


----------



## CCL Landscaping (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought a kage. But had the option to buy a snowwolf. the kage plow looked heavier. there was a thread on here about crossover relief. some said it was nessisary when hitting things saying it could damage the machine others claimed machines have ones built in so it wasn't needed


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My 10' Snow Wolf came with a crossover relief valve. I don't know the why or why nots of the valve but maybe the smaller plows don't need it( the 10' was the only one that came with it. )? Snow Wolfs are built very sturdy IMO.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The snow wolf is a very tough plow, but the kage is built just a little stronger.. the reason I go with snow wolf is it is a little simpler design. Less stuff to wear out.. I have had two both without relief valves and no issues. Both great plows.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I ran a kage for a few seasons and loved it, no problems at all.


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

My vote kage


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

mnguy;1663324 said:


> I have a kage plow now and like it but snow wolfs are cheaper and we have a local dealer. I noticed the snow wolf don't come with a cross over relief valve. My question is what does that valve do and without one can problems arise for not having when while using it. Thanks in advance


The crossover relief valve allows pressure to dump out of a cylinder and into the other in the event you hit something. So instead of staying rigid if you hit something on the right side it pivots to the right.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 10ft Kage on a 95hp Kubota. 3yrs. Tough plow. Love it.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Decided to go with another Kage.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

We have a snow wolf and 3 Kage plows. The Kage has held up better overall. The Kage cutting edges are also $179 vs. $350 for the snow wolf. Something to think about.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

My vote is Kage. I love mine. I looked into both prior to buying mine a few years ago. It's held up very well.

Where did you get the cutting edge for 179?


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

KJ Cramer;1666443 said:


> My vote is Kage. I love mine. I looked into both prior to buying mine a few years ago. It's held up very well.
> 
> Where did you get the cutting edge for 179?


Directly from Kage.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

AWFUL PLOW. PIECE OF JUNK. I bought snowwolf plow for my skidsteer 3 years ago. I got the Fasttack system with it because I thought this would be ideal. After the 1st year (125 hrs) we had multiple issues with broken welds. Our dealer said it was operator abuse. I contacted snowwolf and they said they had some weld issues and had the dealer REPAIR the welds. They did a so-so job.

Now I have entered my 3rd season with the snow wolf. Because we require curbs being nice and clear, our operator had worn out the back bolt of the trip edge. The repairs on this plow are outrageous.

New trip edge (1 side only), new bolts, new cutting edges (x2), new fasttack poly runners (x2). Total cost for repairs (no labor) is going to be $2,100.00 plus. I bought a plow that lasted 3 years. WOW what a rip off. 

GO WITH THE KAGE.


----------

